# programmierbarer Beamer?



## Aser (25. November 2006)

Ich habe mir folgende vorgestellt.
Ich habe in der Schule in einem Raum einen herkoemmlichen Towerrechner als Server. Die Grafikkarte soll dann das Bild clonen. Einmal wird es normal auf dem Monitor angezeigt, einmal wird es via cinch ausgegeben (das gelbe teil von dem Gelb-Weiss-Rot-Buendel) werden. Das Cinch-Kabel splittet sich dann wiederum.
Der eine Ast geht dann ca. 50m zu nem Beamer.

1. Frage: Gibt es Beamer, die man programmieren kann?
z.B. Ich sage dem Beamer via USB, dass er sich jeden Tag automatisch von einer bestimmten Uhrzeit einschalten, und zu einer bestimmten anderen Uhrzeit ausschalten soll (z.B. er soll alle zwei Stunden fuer jeweils eine Stunde laufen).
Meine erste Idee waere gewesen eine von diesen programmierbaren Steckerleisten herzunehmen. Dann stellt sich allerdings die frage, ob es fuer den Beamer gesund ist, wenn die Steckerleiste einfach so mal den Saft wegnimmt… und das mehrmals taeglich… soweit es moeglich ist, sollte es spontan zum programmieren sein…(z.B. falls n Signal von irgendwas kommt, dann soll sich der Beamer hochfahren (dies soll aber nicht vom Chinch-Signal abhaengig sein, da dieses dann immer besteht))

Dann gehen drei weitere Aeste vom Chinch-Kabel jeweils ebenfalls raus.
Jedes Ende soll dann an ein Endgeraet gehen. Hierbei kann es sich um nen normalen TFT-Monitor mit Chinch handeln (falls es so was gibt) (oder n normalen flat-screen-TV, diese billigdinger fuer 200-300Euro)

3. Frage: kann man an so nem TV das Bild eines PCs anzeigen, so dass man z.B. ein herkoemmliches Word-Document lesen kann?

4. Frage: dieses Endgeraet (TV oder TFT) sollte sich dann immer automatisch einschalten, sobald ein Chinch-Signal vorhanden ist. Was fuer Geraete eignen sich da? Bzw. auf was muss ich dann beim Kauf achten, dass so was . Falls kein Signal vorhanden ist, soll der in den Standby-Modus gehen, bzw sich ausschalten.

5. Frage: Wie lang darf ich mit nem Chinch-Kabel gehen, so dass ich noch n normales bild von z..B. nem Word-Document angezeigt bekomme…
Ist ein herkoemmliches Bild noch nach 100m erkennbar?
Bzw. gibt’s fuer Chichkabel dann so was wie Verstaerker, die mann enfach alle 50m einbauen kann um ein herkoemmliches Signal zu erreichen? (eine Bildverzoegerung waere irrelevant, soweit es fluessig ist)

Dann mal vielen Dank im Voraus
(P.S. ich habe die Suchfunktion genutzt und nix eindeutiges gefundne)


----------



## chmee (25. November 2006)

zu 1. Viele Beamer haben eintweder USB oder eine RS232-Stecker, um angesprochen
zu werden. uU ist da auch der Einschaltvorgang ansprechbar.
Einfach nur Saft weg verkürzt die Lebensdauer des Leuchtmittels um etwa 99% 
-> Die Lampe muß in den meisten Fällen kurz nach dem Ausschalten noch
gekühlt werden. Steckerleiste aus geht nicht !

zu 3. TV anschließbar Ja, aber beschränkt auf PAL-Signal -> 720x576.

zu 4. Meistens ist eine Ausschaltautomatik drin, wenn kein Signal anliegt.
Aber keine zum Anschalten.

zu 5. Casus Cnaxus ! CinchLeitung MUSS man verstärken bei solchen Längen.
Und es gibt auch SignalBooster für solche Problemchen.

--> Ich würde mich eher mit einem zweiten VGA-Anschluß anfreunden, da er eine
höhere Auflösung bietet. Diesen kann man auch über Switch und Boost Verteilen/Verstärken
--> Weiterhin Sollte man Betreffs der Ansteuerung der Geräte uU auf IR ausweichen.
Heisst also, IR Dioden vor die Geräte setzen und damit solche Vorgänge schalten.

mfg chmee


----------



## Aser (25. November 2006)

hm, danke fuer die schnelle Antwort

allerdings stellen sich weitere Fragen...

kannst du mir n Link von einem vga-Verstaerker schicken (hab schon rumgegoogelt, was das Zeug haelt...)... hab nix gefunden...

bzw... hast due vielleicht noch n Link von nem Cinch-Verstaerker, so dass das Videosignal uber eine laengere Distanz uebertragen werden kann...
... auch wenn sichs daemlich anhoert... ich habe gar nix gefunden... sowohl in google, als auch Ebay...
...vielleicht habe ich einfach nach den falschen Begriffen gesucht...
Hilfe *lieb guck*


----------

